# Can't access jails



## stratacast1 (Apr 6, 2018)

So, I have encountered a real head-scratcher. Just tonight I put a new motherboard in my Ryzen desktop (Asus Strix B350-F Gaming), and after this change, I can no longer access the jails on my server. I can ssh into the host, and if I run a webserver on the host, I can access that. Just not the jails.

One thing to point out is my desktop are running Fedora Linux and Windows 10. I did not reinstall my OSes. Why on earth would a mobo change result in no access to my server's jails?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2018)

stratacast1 said:


> Why on earth would a mobo change result in no access to my server's jails?


One thing I can think off is that the replacement also has a different network adapter onboard. The host configuration has been adjusted but the jail configurations still have the "old" interface and thus fail to bind to the network.

Which interface does the host use and which interface are the jails bound to?


----------



## stratacast1 (Apr 6, 2018)

Okay, I think I just solved the issue. My router straight up dolled out an IP address to 2 of my computers. One to a jail, and one to my desktop. My fault for not realizing I extended my DHCP pool into the block I set aside for my home server <grin> I have firewall rules set to block this jail from communicating with any of my other jails, aaaand I imagine because my desktop had the same IP as the jail, my server couldn't communicate with my desktop. What I still don't understand is why I could still communicate with the host last night but not the jails at that time


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2018)

stratacast1 said:


> I imagine because my desktop had the same IP as the jail


That would create an IP conflict. The last host that tries to use an existing IP address will fail to connect to the network. 


stratacast1 said:


> What I still don't understand is why I could still communicate with the host last night but not the jails at that time


The host is started first and claims the IP, the jail is started later on and will fail to bind due to an IP conflict.


----------

